# Vote For Your Favourite ACTUAL PLAY Tabletop RPG Podcasts



## 9littlebees (Dec 1, 2020)

FYI - voting results are visible...


----------



## Kmogilner (Dec 1, 2020)

The Billowing Hilltop


----------



## marroon69 (Dec 1, 2020)

huh none of the ones l listen to are on the list


----------



## Manuela (Dec 1, 2020)

My favourite!


----------



## Tyler Pickering (Dec 1, 2020)

No Glass Cannon??


----------



## Manuela (Dec 1, 2020)

Sweden Rolls


----------



## Manuela (Dec 1, 2020)

Sweden Roll!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2020)

marroon69 said:


> huh none of the ones l listen to are on the list



You should have nominated them!


----------



## Dr N (Dec 1, 2020)

Kmogilner said:


> The Billowing Hilltop



I agree. The best podcast by a long shot


----------



## univoxs (Dec 1, 2020)

I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction.



That‘s what we‘re trying to do here!


----------



## neddonovan (Dec 1, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.



Would love to have you check out Encounter Party!. We're 6 professional voice actors battling through a Ravnica campaign written by a novelist/playwright that's heavily edited to focus the listener experience on the story/characters in under-an-hour episodes. We've been featured by Nerdist, Syfy, Gilding Light, and even WotC's official D&D podcast, Dragon Talk! Nearly 8 weeks spent on Apple's New & Noteworthy charts and charted in over 50 countries for Comedy Fiction!


----------



## KatelynnMcD (Dec 1, 2020)

Morrus said:


> We've taken the nominations, and we have nearly 70 podcasts in the ACTUAL PLAY category waiting for your votes! Who will be in the Top 10 this yer, and who will win the coveted top spot and join the Hall of Fame?
> 
> View attachment 129419
> 
> ...



Side Character Quest!! So excited my favorite is up here!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 1, 2020)

Tyler Pickering said:


> No Glass Cannon??



It's there!


----------



## Steesu (Dec 1, 2020)

DMs Treehouse!


----------



## Mistwell (Dec 1, 2020)

Did I miss Matt Colville's actual play?


----------



## BlorpyJorpy (Dec 1, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.



From Afar Podcast is really great!


----------



## SebilleTheSiren (Dec 2, 2020)

BlorpyJorpy said:


> From Afar Podcast is really great!



Try out DMs Treehouse. They have a bunch of different campaigns they play seasons of and they know their stuff since they are all DMs.
edit: i see i replied to your reply sorry


----------



## SebilleTheSiren (Dec 2, 2020)

Morrus said:


> You should have nominated them!



wrecked


----------



## cuppycup (Dec 2, 2020)

> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.



If you'll settle for 3/5, please check out Ain't Slayed Nobody. We play Call of Cthulhu in the Old West.

edit: sorry, I don't know how forums work it seems


----------



## WrappeD (Dec 2, 2020)

Sweden Rolls!!!


----------



## Yvonne (Dec 2, 2020)

Sweden Rolls


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2020)

To vote you need to check the poll at the top of the thread. Posting the name of a podcast in the thread isn't a vote.


----------



## Sonic28 (Dec 2, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.



I'd recommend The Unexpectibles


----------



## trumpk1n (Dec 2, 2020)

How we roll, Sweden rolls and Red moon. They are all very entertaining but in different ways so I voted for all 3


----------



## Weaselpunk (Dec 2, 2020)

I'm on one of these and I still found it difficult to choose. So many good podcasts nominated!


----------



## Rexhex (Dec 2, 2020)

How do you vote?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 2, 2020)

Rexhex said:


> How do you vote?



The article you’re replying to has a poll in it. You check the box next to the podcasts you want to vote for. It looks like this:


----------



## Brawne (Dec 2, 2020)

Tyler Pickering said:


> No Glass Cannon??



They're on there


----------



## Morrslieb (Dec 2, 2020)

Huge thanks to whoever nominated A Grim Podcast of Perilous Adventure!!!! We're pretty new, but have the best listeners


----------



## Dcole1 (Dec 3, 2020)

A Grim Podcast of Perilous Adventure! Let's gooooo!!!


----------



## Surge247 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tyler Pickering said:


> No Glass Cannon??



it's there. Glass Cannon Network


----------



## Zmanstardust (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes! The Best Unexpected Team Ever! 
Let's Go Unexpectables!


----------



## ReZourceman (Dec 3, 2020)

Love that artwork for The Unexpectables! Thanks for sharing, I'm gonna check them out now.

Dice & Desire has my heart for the vote. <3


----------



## Lembocha (Dec 3, 2020)

GPoPA for the win!


----------



## WillBaizer (Dec 3, 2020)

Ain't Slayed Nobody is the best new podcast out there. It laps the competition.


----------



## Filnyr (Dec 3, 2020)

<3 that Dungeon Dads nomination!


----------



## Olalalala (Dec 3, 2020)

Sweden Rolls!!!​


----------



## CorinaMFS (Dec 4, 2020)

Roll Britannia! So much craik! Love those lads


----------



## Silver-wing15 (Dec 4, 2020)

I'm pleasantly surprised to see the unexpectable on the list


----------



## Zmanstardust (Dec 5, 2020)

Silver-wing15 said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised to see the unexpectable on the list



Well They been going hard-core and breaking new heights in story, Roleplay, and Character Development


----------



## Morrus (Dec 5, 2020)

Silver-wing15 said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised to see the unexpectable on the list



Why, did you not nominate it yourself? Lucky somebody else did!


----------



## Zmanstardust (Dec 5, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Why, did you not nominate it yourself? Lucky somebody else did!



More than likely it was cheh froggies mom


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 5, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.



I now only listen to professional performers' podcasts, which resolves most of those issues. A lot of them play a little fast and loose with some of the rules, as many games do, so that'd likely be a dealbreaker for you.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 5, 2020)

neddonovan said:


> Would love to have you check out Encounter Party!. We're 6 professional voice actors battling through a Ravnica campaign written by a novelist/playwright that's heavily edited to focus the listener experience on the story/characters in under-an-hour episodes. We've been featured by Nerdist, Syfy, Gilding Light, and even WotC's official D&D podcast, Dragon Talk! Nearly 8 weeks spent on Apple's New & Noteworthy charts and charted in over 50 countries for Comedy Fiction!



When does the post-Ravnica campaign start? I enjoy what I've heard, but would like to jump on at the beginning of a season instead.


----------



## airheadgreg (Dec 6, 2020)

Tyler Pickering said:


> No Glass Cannon??



It's there, but all grouped together so it's Glass Cannon Nation.


----------



## Dragonsbane (Dec 6, 2020)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I now only listen to professional performers' podcasts, which resolves most of those issues. A lot of them play a little fast and loose with some of the rules, as many games do, so that'd likely be a dealbreaker for you.



Those "professionals" are some of the worst ones out there IMHO. You can tell who has been playing for years, and who is a professional actor and new to the game from 1000 yards away.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2020)

Let’s not start gatekeeping about who is a ‘real’ gamer or not, please.


----------



## Dragonsbane (Dec 6, 2020)

Sorry, meant nothing bad. I prefer experienced players, and I simply meant someone who was new to the game by my expression. No malice here.


----------



## Nytmare (Dec 6, 2020)

(sorry for the slight tangent)

@Morrus what kinds of new account numbers do polls like this generate for the site?  Any guesses as to what things we can be doing to aid in retention?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 6, 2020)

Dragonsbane777 said:


> I prefer experienced players, and I simply meant someone who was new to the game by my expression.



I've been playing since 1979, and I think it might be worth reconsidering that viewpoint.

Dimension 20 and Not Another D&D Podcast have broadened my horizons of what counts as a "D&D game." Even if I never run a campaign in a magical version of New York City or a campaign set in a hidden jungle city of talking gorillas, I'm glad to have pushed back my mental borders to encompass them.


----------



## BRayne (Dec 6, 2020)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I've been playing since 1979, and I think it might be worth reconsidering that viewpoint.
> 
> Dimension 20 and Not Another D&D Podcast have broadened by horizons of what counts as a "D&D game." Even if I never run a campaign in a magical version of New York City or a campaign set in a *hidden jungle city of talking gorillas*, I'm glad to have pushed back my mental borders to encompass them.




Not sure if you mean Trinyvale or DK one shot there, which is telling


----------



## Pukeko (Dec 6, 2020)

Tyler Pickering said:


> No Glass Cannon??



They are there!


----------



## univoxs (Dec 6, 2020)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I now only listen to professional performers' podcasts, which resolves most of those issues. A lot of them play a little fast and loose with some of the rules, as many games do, so that'd likely be a dealbreaker for you.



I'm not saying I'm the biggest rules laywer in the world. Its like that thing where you are watching a show and someone is doing a job you know very well but are doing it wrong and you just can't get past it. I find it distracting.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I'm not saying I'm the biggest rules laywer in the world. Its like that thing where you are watching a show and someone is doing a job you know very well but are doing it wrong and you just can't get past it. I find it distracting.



I mean that's all shows for somebody.


----------



## bouncyhead (Dec 8, 2020)

The Billowing Hilltop have been playing since 1979 but still get the rules wrong. Yet somehow it’s great!


----------



## highlandernj (Dec 8, 2020)

Cthulhu in Cairo on The Bardic College!!
Yeah!!


----------



## neddonovan (Dec 8, 2020)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> When does the post-Ravnica campaign start? I enjoy what I've heard, but would like to jump on at the beginning of a season instead.



We're currently chatting with a few potential production partners about the Islabrea campaign, so until we have an official announcement to that end, I don't have a definitive timeframe for you. Our Ravnica campaign is still in the middle of its 3rd season and we've just started running the official Icewind Dale: Rime of the Frostmaiden campaign on Twitch, however that is a completely unedited experience and so very different than the curated episodes you get on the podcast.


----------



## abeaw (Dec 10, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.



These are all things that bother me too.  You might check out Dicehaven.  If you are into sci-fi they have been putting on a pretty good show.  You can tell that they are trying to put out an above average production quality show.  It is not completely free of all the stuff you listed, but it is better than most. I play traveller, so it is fun to listen to an AP podcast where they get most of the rules right, and when they don't they improve in future shows.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## abeaw (Dec 10, 2020)

I am thinking about trying some of the ones in this list that I have not heard.  Just to help narrow the field, do any of you know of any of these using GURPS?  I am interested in learning the system better.  I have played a few sessions with friends but I think more familiarity with the rules would make for a smoother game.  I, of course, could just sit around and read the rule books but sometimes it is helpful to see it in action.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 14, 2020)

Polls close tomorrow folks!


----------



## liquidicefilms (Dec 14, 2020)

Nice to see A Tale of d20s up there, cool new podcast


----------



## Galivek (Dec 14, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.



Try Glass Cannon Podcast. They have a studio and pro gear (audio is fine in early episodes but they quickly upgrade to crystal clear stuff). They do their best to follow the rules and it's just a spectacular show. Glass Cannon Podcast is their fantasy pod using Pathfinder rules, or Androids & Aliens is space fantasy using Starfinder. Both are on Spotify.


----------



## judokajenn (Dec 15, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.



Checknout any of the Glass Cannon, they are pathfinder but tell great story, excellent audio.


----------



## Zandreas (Dec 15, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.



The League of Ultimate Questing


----------



## Jordancw07 (Dec 15, 2020)

Morrus said:


> We've taken the nominations, and we have nearly 70 podcasts in the ACTUAL PLAY category waiting for your votes! Who will be in the Top 10 this yer, and who will win the coveted top spot and join the Hall of Fame?
> 
> BIG RED TEXT! YOU NEED TO CHECK ONE OR MORE CHOICES IN THE POLL. POSTING THE NAME OF A PODCAST AS A REPLY IS NOT A VOTE. IF YOU'RE USING AN APP AND CAN'T SEE THE POLL, REVISIT WITH A WEB BROWSER.
> 
> ...



Ain’t Slayed Nobody!!!


----------



## Relic_of_KYR (Dec 15, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Polls close tomorrow folks!



Hey Morrus, what time do the polls close? Had someone DM me to say they were logged in but couldn't see a way to vote.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 15, 2020)

Relic_of_KYR said:


> Hey Morrus, what time do the polls close? Had someone DM me to say they were logged in but couldn't see a way to vote.



About 9 hours ago.


----------



## Blackv0!d14 (Dec 16, 2020)

CorinaMFS said:


> Roll Britannia! So much craik! Love those lads



They are hilarious I love listening to them! I wonder when the results are out !


----------



## Morrus (Dec 16, 2020)

Blackv0!d14 said:


> They are hilarious I love listening to them! I wonder when the results are out !



In our podcast this weekend.









						Morrus’ Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk
					

The world’s biggest tabletop RPG weekly news show! News and chat about Dungeons & Dragons (and other tabletop roleplaying games)!...




					morrus.podbean.com


----------



## Burnmaster2 (Dec 19, 2020)

univoxs said:


> I have yet to find a single actual play that I like. Maybe someone could point me in the right direction. From the ones I have tried listening to a few things bother me. Over dramatic GM and players trying to do voice acting, bad accents, not fallowing the actual rules of the game, the players don't know the rules to the GM is constantly explaining them, and over all bad audio quality. If someone could point me to a live play that does not have these issues I am all ears.



I like to watch The unexpectables which can be found on YouTube on Takahata101 channel or live on Twitch at TheUnexpectables. I also enjoy Nat19's Vestage of Ophiuchus campain which can be found on Youtube at Nat19 or live on twitch at Nat19Official. I recomend them both for their interesting characters, plotlines, and original worlds made by there respective DM's and players.


----------



## Silver-wing15 (Dec 25, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Why, did you not nominate it yourself? Lucky somebody else did!



A little late to reply but the reason I didn't nominate them is because I found out about this vote from there channel, and made this account just to vote for them.


----------



## BrotherHanan (Dec 30, 2020)

I'm looking for RPG shows that *edit and trim each episode* to pure gameplay, instead of showing the raw stream footage.  I am extremely interested to hear any recommendations!

*Currently, I'm aware of:*
_-Encounter Party
-Dimension 20
-Dwarven Moss
-Not Another DnD Podcast_

Any other good ones you beautiful folks can suggest?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BrotherHanan (Jan 2, 2021)

No recommendations


----------



## Eilathen (Jan 2, 2021)

Morrus said:


> In our podcast this weekend.




So is the only way to know who won and what the ranking looks like to listen to the podcast? No listing in this thread? That seems kind of anticlimactic, to say the least.


----------



## BRayne (Jan 2, 2021)

Eilathen said:


> So is the only way to know who won and what the ranking looks like to listen to the podcast? No listing in this thread? That seems kind of anticlimactic, to say the least.




Or the podcast gets it first and then they post it like a week later in it's own thread


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2021)

Eilathen said:


> So is the only way to know who won and what the ranking looks like to listen to the podcast? No listing in this thread? That seems kind of anticlimactic, to say the least.



Its been on the front page since December 26th.









						Your Favourite Tabletop RPG Podcasts of 2020
					

As we do every year, we took nominations and then asked everybody to vote for their favourite tabletop RPG podcasts of 2020! Thousands of votes later, we counted down the results last week on our podcast! But for those who are looking for podcasts but don't want to listen to a podcast, here's...




					www.enworld.org
				




Although the irony of somebody looking for a list of podcasts not wanting to listen to a podcast highly amuses me.


----------



## Eilathen (Jan 4, 2021)

Morrus said:


> Although the irony of somebody looking for a list of podcasts not wanting to listen to a podcast highly amuses me.




Nah, it's not that. I was just wondering...AND, to be honest, I don't like the idea of "hiding" information behind a certain, fixed product. I also think that thematically, people tend to look for the information at the place where they saw it first...so it makes sense to put the final list into the original thread as well... ymmv, of course.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 4, 2021)

Eilathen said:


> Nah, it's not that. I was just wondering...AND, to be honest, I don't like the idea of "hiding" information behind a certain, fixed product. I also think that thematically, people tend to look for the information at the place where they saw it first...so it makes sense to put the final list into the original thread as well... ymmv, of course.



The struggle is real.


----------

